# Baby rats for adoption



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all, I'm going to be picking up a young doe rat with a 3-4 week old litter on tuesday. There are ten babies, the current owner can't tell the girls from the boys but I'll sex them when I get them. 

Basically I'm going to keep mum and possibly one of her daughters or sons, the owner wants 2 or 3 back when they are old enough (must've been an oops litter) so that leaves 6-7 babies of unknown gender needing homes.

They're in no immediate danger, but if anyone would like to adopt a couple of bubs when they're of age, please pm me. I'm in Liverpool, but can reach Manchester and Bolton and other places within reason. Genders and pics will follow.

Edit: The owner doesn't seem to want any of them back now, so that means there's going to be 8 or 9 kits for adoption.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I have numbers and pictures now. There are 7 babies, 4 bucks, 3 does. They look very young and are still not yet fully weaned so I think within the next 2-3 weeks, they should be ready for adoption.
All black hoodies, apart from mum who is some beautiful british blue agouti or cinnamon mismarked hoodie. All pretty friendly but all like using their teeth quite a bit to test my fingers so I need to monitor that. The babies are super confident and clambering all over the place.

Young Mum, Lavender 9-10 weeks old:










Girlie Number 1:










Girlie 2:










And little girl number 3:










Then we have the boys,

Boy1:










Boy2:










Boy3:










and Boy 4:


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I wish I could help with one of the boys, I have a lonely baby rat who needs a buddy.
Unfortunately I'm all the way down in east sussex


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww typical...maybe if there was someone driving by at some point


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I would definatly be willing to take one if we could organise a rat train!!
Unfortunately I don't drive xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Me neither, and I can't afford any trains for a while apart from University commute, but some volunteers might come forward


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe start a new thread  xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Just an update, all the girls are spoken for now, leaving a trio of boys, pm me if you're interested, they're all gorgeous!


----------

